# Best Tool Dealer,Need Rake,Hatchet,M-Fork



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I have a catalog from AM Leonard @amleo.com, that seems to have some good tools in it for fair price,I also need some shade clothe so I'd like to order it all soon.
Shippng is cheap too only 4.99 if you spend over $250 on first order.
I want good strong light tools,that don't cause more work.
Any other dealers for garden supply that i may compare with?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I just ordered a good hatchet from Fiskars.It was 27.00,but S%H was a ripoff for 8.99.But this I need NOW so I ordered it.It solid and will do the work on some tree roots i need to cut back.
Saw a neat leaf rake at LMLeonards for 15,it is adjustible,fan out or draw in for small narrow areas ,never seen one of those.Leonards did'nt have a hatchet in the catalog.But this one is steal and solid so I'm glad I got it.
Only two tools to buy now,yard rake and manure fork for turning compost,picking up mulch.
My Felco pruners are about 18 yr.s old now,still good,bought them for hort class that was more science than hort.Our professor insisted on us buying Felco.Don't know if they still make em that good or not.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Do you have a local feed store? I'm sure you could find a manure shovel there. There is a mom&pop shop near my mom's house that I buy some tools from periodically. Failing that, Tractor Supply Co. is usually a good option, but we don't have one near my current house. Nearest one is over an hour away from me; a little far to travel when I have two Home Depots, a Lowe's, three Ace Hardware, and three independent hardware stores within about fifteen minutes of my house.

I know for a fact that Home Depot carries Fiskar stuff, because I've looked at their hatchets before.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Do you have a local feed store? I'm sure you could find a manure shovel there. There is a mom&pop shop near my mom's house that I buy some tools from periodically. Failing that, Tractor Supply Co. is usually a good option, but we don't have one near my current house. Nearest one is over an hour away from me; a little far to travel when I have two Home Depots, a Lowe's, three Ace Hardware, and three independent hardware stores within about fifteen minutes of my house.
> 
> I know for a fact that Home Depot carries Fiskar stuff, because I've looked at their hatchets before.


 Thanks last time I looked they did'nt have them,I know they did too because I wanted to buy one but could'nt t the time.I do have a Tractr supply close by .I want a good fork that does'nt bend when under load.And a rake that not nailed together and wiggles.

I'm in no real hurry my pitch fork sill works and rake will do for awhile but it has come loose so it needs to go or a new handle. :wave:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

My best guess would be one of those already mentioned or perhaps Lehman's. Their stuff can be a little pricy but from what I've seen it's usually pretty good stuff.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Jason said:


> My best guess would be one of those already mentioned or perhaps Lehman's. Their stuff can be a little pricy but from what I've seen it's usually pretty good stuff.


 Lehmans?I'll see if I can check it out.Thanks Jason.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

tractor supply store, home depot, lowes.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> tractor supply store, home depot, lowes.


 Next trip to town I plan on going to these places.:flower:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I got my hatchet today from Fiscar.It has a hollow handle made of some kind of material but don't know what.It says its virtually unbreakable,stronger than steel.
Anyway I now have something to attack these tree roots with that run into my new raised beds.
:2thumb:.
The heat is bad but humidity is worse now.At least we are getting rain and no new fires.
Still have to get the rake,manure and garden forks,then I'm set on hand tools.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Do you have a local feed store? I'm sure you could find a manure shovel there. There is a mom&pop shop near my mom's house that I buy some tools from periodically. Failing that, Tractor Supply Co. is usually a good option, but we don't have one near my current house. Nearest one is over an hour away from me; a little far to travel when I have two Home Depots, a Lowe's, three Ace Hardware, and three independent hardware stores within about fifteen minutes of my house.
> 
> I know for a fact that Home Depot carries Fiskar stuff, because I've looked at their hatchets before.


 I got my rake,manure fork and my garden fork today at Tractor Supply

Now have all my garden and yard tools.
We turned 2 composters yesterday,next week they can go into fall gardens new raised beds.We did it right before dark when its cool.Now we don't have to share pitch fork aka,manure fork.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Garage Sales and Yard Sales.

Spent about $25 at one the other day and got 2 hand drills, some bits, 2 planes, pitch fork, hand saw, large axe, 2 wedges, box full of taps, marking guage, and a few other items that are slipping my mind right now. A plane alone would have cost that or more. Granted I need to spend a bit of time to clean and sharpen them but even new tools like these usually need a sharpening before use.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Well since were on the topic of tools. Anyone know where I can get a hewing axe? 

For reference its about the size of a hatchet with a curved handle. The cutting part is wide. The axe was used to shape timber into squares, I.E. original log cabins. Flea markets and yard sales don't have them unless its being sold as an "antique".


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Harbor Freight is also a good source for good inexpensive tools.

oldvet


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

worldengineer said:


> Well since were on the topic of tools. Anyone know where I can get a hewing axe?
> 
> For reference its about the size of a hatchet with a curved handle. The cutting part is wide. The axe was used to shape timber into squares, I.E. original log cabins. Flea markets and yard sales don't have them unless its being sold as an "antique".


 Try this site..

A.M. Leonard Tools for the Horticultural Industry since 1885.

AM Leonard


----------

